# Stash Storage Ideas



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.pinterest.com/lionbrandyarn/craft-spaces-storage/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lots of good ideas here, thanks.


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

cool ideas!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Some very creative ideas!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd like to be able to use some of these ideas, but then my hubby could see just how much of a stash I have!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

There are some great ideas on there, thanks for that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Some great ideas for the statsh you allow folks to see. NOW, where is the rest????? LOL :lol:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/lionbrandyarn/craft-spaces-storage/


Thanks, I'm always looking for good ideas.


----------



## happykatt (Oct 22, 2013)

really great ideas, thanks!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Interesting ~ I especially liked using a teapot for a yarn bowl! Thanks for sharing


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i like the "in the closet" ideas
Blessings


----------



## SDOS (Jan 25, 2014)

I worked in the medical field, so when I found a group of doctors moving offices and selling off a lot of their furnishings, I bought a file cabinet that they used for patient files--it is sideways from a regular file cabinet. I store all my yarn in that--keeps the yarn dust free and with 4 large, deep drawers, there is plenty of room for all colors! Also, I crochet, so, I am using a left over wipes boxes from when my youngest grandchild was still in diapers, for my crochet needles, and another one for all types of scissors.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the "Yarn wall" idea but with cat fur and dust and more cat fur, it's not a great idea for me. 

I would really love a cabinet with glass doors. It would be wonderful to be able to see my yarn AND have those lovely splashes of color to decorate with.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting this, I will be using several of the ideas! Does anyone have a suggestion for those over the closet rod hanging cubbies? I bought a couple to use but find them too flimsy as they sag with only the smallest amount in them! I would like to use them but need to strengthen them.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great idethanks


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee I can see some of these ideas being used for not just stash but other clutter area's of the house. With 2 granddaughters, 1 daughter, 1 daughter-in-law and my Son I have more tooth brushes, hair brushes, combs, makeup the list is endless, that need a home to call its own. 
Thank you for posting the link. Very helpful and most interesting.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I made myself one of the circular needle holders and I love it. It's the one that uses the large wooden spools. It holds a tremendous amount of needles and they don't get tangled .


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> Thank you for posting this, I will be using several of the ideas! Does anyone have a suggestion for those over the closet rod hanging cubbies? I bought a couple to use but find them too flimsy as they sag with only the smallest amount in them! I would like to use them but need to strengthen them.


Have you tried cutting cardboard squares the size of the cubby and then putting it on the bottom of each for extra stability?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I used the hanging shoe holders in my closet at my old house. Here, everything is stuffed in plastic storage totes. :-( I have to dig through each to find the yarn I'm looking for. I do have each labeled for sock, worsted, etc. Being a visual person I have to look at each to decide which I want to use.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I put my projects in a plastic bag with pattern or epattern on where to find it and hand it on hangers in the closet . Great way to store small projects and frees up space to buy more. That's a good one. Butt so far it works. Wish I had one of those space saver hangers like you see on TV. All my stuff would be hung up except for afghan projects.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Have you tried cutting cardboard squares the size of the cubby and then putting it on the bottom of each for extra stability?


They sag from the top as well. I guess I will try that and figure out how to re-enforce the top, maybe just box in all the cubes


----------



## Gogi (May 16, 2012)

There are some great ideas for storage in general here, I did find that many of them left the yarn open and exposed to dust and potential fading from direct sunlight. I prefer to keep my yarn in a sealed, dark environment, particularly as I have way too much yarn to 'turn over' quickly.

I do love to see them displayed in all their glory, as in the yarn stores, with their rainbow colours, but I would be too worried about their possible ruin if left out and exposed...thinking curious pets here too......

As mentioned though, great ideas for storage in general though, never enough storage if you ask me.... I love a place for everything and everything in it's place......Gogi


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Wonderful solutions. It's amazing what everyday items you can use to keep your materials organized. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## JWayne (May 18, 2011)

I never stop being amazed at what you can find on Pinterest. Never thought of looking for knitting storage. What great ideas. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a closet full of yarn in the supersized Ziplock bags. I also have it stacked on the shelf to the ceiling. My DH connected plastic crates with zip ties. I stacked the yarn in them. It is fantastic to look at all the colors. Now, I can see what I have.


----------

